

Looks like ReactOS finnaly has a sponsor  - jeditobe
http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/21464t/reactos_the_revolution_is_now_here/
ReactOS. The (R)evolution is now here. Looks like they finnaly have a sponsor! Mr. Nikiforov?
======
jeditobe
Russia ditches iPads for Samsung tablets amid spying fears
[http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-
computing/tablets/russi...](http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-
computing/tablets/russia-ditches-ipads-for-samsung-tablets-amid-spying-
fears-1237611?src=rss&attr=all)

Russian companies should choose foreign software cautiously — minister
[http://en.itar-tass.com/russia/725375](http://en.itar-tass.com/russia/725375)

